# Do you believe in gaudian angels?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We ended up camping at 5 mile for the weekend, sure nice to get out of the house again even if it was a little cold. We never did see rain but I was very humbled this trip. Going on this trail there was about a 2 ft rock ledge my wife was nervous to ride over. I took my wife's machine down it with my daughter in the rear seat; we got a little tipsy but made it. I then took my own wheeler down it and hit it wrong and had my first real accident. The bike flipped 2 1/2 times as it rolled down the hill crushing a small tree. I smacked my head on the dirt (helmet) bike landed once on my leg and flipped again. My wife and daughter came running down the trial to see what happened. I was able to get my bike flipped the right side up by myself. Thank goodness I had a winch on the bike otherwise I am not sure how we would have gotten it out. We winched both bikes up the hill back to level ground. Lesson learned if a trial gets to difficult turn around. Second lesson learned helmets every time for this family. It made the difference between some bumps, cuts and bruises I will heal from instead of a trip to the emergency room. If I didn't believe in guardian angels I do now, no way I could have taken that tumble and have me and my bike both o.k. The plastic is scratched now (better broken in) the GPS mount broke, I cracked some plastic at my foot pegs, and my headlights are a little loose but other than that it fired up and I rode it for 2 days. Man those grizzlies are tough! So no longer a "new" bike but the damage could have been much worse for me and my bike so I am grateful. I have a few photos to share of the rest of the trip that turned out great!

The Mines:



















The bikes:



















Me and my daughter:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good to hear that all people are okay  ; who cares about the bikes? Well, at least for the moment. Those are very humbling experiences to think just how bad it could have been; I'm sure it has already crossed your mind about what if that had happened with the daughter on; don't even want to think about that...  Call them guardian angels or whatever you want; I have had similar experiences.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Boy you were lucky! I am glad you are ok. I have had a very scary experience out there I'll have to tell you about it next time we go fish..


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Man, Glad your ok & nothing was seriously broken(you or the bike) My last tumble like that cost me $1400.00 repair on the bike & the night in the hospital (broken ribs & a little cun-cussed :lol: ) I have never been out there riding, but it looks like a nice area. Looks like spring is in full swing in those parts of the woods. By the way, Nice flag!!!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's pretty scary man. I'm glad nobody got hurt.

Good call putting the helmet on.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It turns out that my bike did need about 400 bones in new plastic on it, still could have been much worse. I was a believer in helmets before but now even short rides I will have on one. Boy this week I have been finding bruises all over me!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's way scary, glad everyone's alright!


----------

